# What is the Best WV OBD2 Scanner for the DIY Mechanic?



## MLB123 (Jan 19, 2021)

AutoGuide said:


> Whether you just want to save a buck or love the challenge of repairing your modern day vehicle, you'll definitely want the best VW OBD2 scanner at your disposal.
> 
> Trying to decipher that orange light in the dash? Good luck if you don't have the right OBD II scanner. The best scanners, though, can do more than just tell you the code that's set that light. They can give you real-time information about the health of your vehicle. From fuel trims to oil pressure to oxygen sensor health. Some can even program your vehicle with settings that were options not enabled by the factory.
> 
> ...


I bought the OBD11 Pro and have been pretty satisfied with it for the price I paid and what I have been able to do with it. I've done most of the popular changes but there is one that I cannot understand how to do. Mind you Im not savvy at all with this kind of stuff and have watched videos of other people doing it but I just can't do it! My car has the factory folding power mirrors and I can't get them to do it with the remote! 😠 Anyways, I digress, for the money the OBD11 Pro is pretty decent and actually probably better than I realize because of my lack of knowledge. 😑


----------



## ThatOtherMikeSmith (Sep 17, 2021)

I guess Ross-Tech VCDS is no longer the default answer for this? Ross-Tech: Home


----------



## Where2 (Apr 18, 2000)

I've been pretty content with my OBDEleven Pro after 2+ years. It coded the digital compass, ComfortBlink=5, and power folding mirrors on my e-Golf SE. It coded ComfortBlink=5 into my wife's JSW TDI. It reads out the buried errors in the systems without a $75 diagnostic fee at the dealer, and it doesn't care how many VW's I've plugged it into in the past. I presently own 4 VW's, scanned a friend's e-Golf SEL and helped a friend shop for a Touareg TDI (so we scanned several of those while kicking tires).

Best use of it was reading live data when I was trying to sort out why my passenger door would unlock repeatedly after I bought my e-Golf. It was an intermittent sort of issue, and you know how poorly service departments handle that. When I could show them where and how to reproduce the issue, they fixed it (after a new door harness arrived). This was after two previous trips (1 for diagnosis and 1 for part replacement, because rarely does a dealer have the parts your car needs in stock to do service the same day).


----------



## MLB123 (Jan 19, 2021)

Where2 said:


> I've been pretty content with my OBDEleven Pro after 2+ years. It coded the digital compass, ComfortBlink=5, and power folding mirrors on my e-Golf SE. It coded ComfortBlink=5 into my wife's JSW TDI. It reads out the buried errors in the systems without a $75 diagnostic fee at the dealer, and it doesn't care how many VW's I've plugged it into in the past. I presently own 4 VW's, scanned a friend's e-Golf SEL and helped a friend shop for a Touareg TDI (so we scanned several of those while kicking tires).
> 
> Best use of it was reading live data when I was trying to sort out why my passenger door would unlock repeatedly after I bought my e-Golf. It was an intermittent sort of issue, and you know how poorly service departments handle that. When I could show them where and how to reproduce the issue, they fixed it (after a new door harness arrived). This was after two previous trips (1 for diagnosis and 1 for part replacement, because rarely does a dealer have the parts your car needs in stock to do service the same day).


I so wish you could explain to me how to code the folding mirrors to work with unlock/lock from keyfob. Im not very knowledgeable about this kind of stuff and do know that one could really mess their car up if they don't know what they're doing. It just doesn't make sense to me why they would put the power folding mirrors on a car and then not use them basically. The only time Ive ever used them is before I go into a car wash. Any help would be greatly appreciated and I do have the Pro version of OBD11. Thanks!


----------



## vwdoc1 (Jun 30, 2003)

ThatOtherMikeSmith said:


> I guess Ross-Tech VCDS is no longer the default answer for this? Ross-Tech: Home


I have used Ross-Tech products since their infancy upgrading cables as needed!  I would like it if I could find the SKC with VCDS but I understand the security restriction.
I have even used it on my Jeep as a generic OBDII scanner, so another plus for me.

I guess if other products work for you, that is great!


----------



## gads1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know background on alternatives, but Ross-tech seems the default answer. I have VCDS with Hex2 USB adapter and it's fantastic. The addition of Ross-Tech forums to technical dialog on issues is also huge plus. 



ThatOtherMikeSmith said:


> I guess Ross-Tech VCDS is no longer the default answer for this? Ross-Tech: Home


----------



## RyMar (Oct 28, 2016)

AutoGuide said:


> Whether you just want to save a buck or love the challenge of repairing your modern day vehicle, you'll definitely want the best VW OBD2 scanner at your disposal.
> 
> Trying to decipher that orange light in the dash? Good luck if you don't have the right OBD II scanner. The best scanners, though, can do more than just tell you the code that's set that light. They can give you real-time information about the health of your vehicle. From fuel trims to oil pressure to oxygen sensor health. Some can even program your vehicle with settings that were options not enabled by the factory.
> 
> ...


VCDS from Rosstech.


----------



## Sharpenologist (Mar 13, 2017)

Ross-Tech VCDS. Had one since the early 2000s, used first on my B5 4Motion ... now on my GTI.
Great support [hardly ever need it, but when I have they're very responsive], very solid product.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

None do everything, but I've been using Ross-Tech's official VCDS (formerly Vag-Com) cable with their frequently updated PC software for many years. It's the most comprehensive for basic trouble-shooting of VW Audi Group (VAG) products. I only wish other vehicle brands had such well-maintained aftermarket support tools! There are only two situations where I use other tools for VAG vehicles: 1) For PIN extraction and key replacement, I use various other tools by trial and error until one works. 2) For ECU flashing, I prefer Nefmoto.


----------



## bikergeek (Oct 14, 2017)

Ross-Tech VCDS is still the 800 lb gorilla here, and I've been happy with it over the ~5 years I've been using it. The downside is that it needs Windows, which can be annoying if you prefer to run Mac OS or Linux on your personal hardware. I've considered OBD Eleven, but my understanding is that its sold on a SaaS, subscription model, which is kind of a deal breaker for me.


----------



## davisj666 (Jan 4, 2009)

Where2 said:


> I've been pretty content with my OBDEleven Pro after 2+ years. It coded the digital compass, ComfortBlink=5, and power folding mirrors on my e-Golf SE. It coded ComfortBlink=5 into my wife's JSW TDI. It reads out the buried errors in the systems without a $75 diagnostic fee at the dealer, and it doesn't care how many VW's I've plugged it into in the past. I presently own 4 VW's, scanned a friend's e-Golf SEL and helped a friend shop for a Touareg TDI (so we scanned several of those while kicking tires).
> 
> Best use of it was reading live data when I was trying to sort out why my passenger door would unlock repeatedly after I bought my e-Golf. It was an intermittent sort of issue, and you know how poorly service departments handle that. When I could show them where and how to reproduce the issue, they fixed it (after a new door harness arrived). This was after two previous trips (1 for diagnosis and 1 for part replacement, because rarely does a dealer have the parts your car needs in stock to do service the same day).


I have a 2016 e-Golf SE. Were power folding mirrors standard or optional? I have not yet found a list of options for a '16 SE other than the faster charger. I also haven't yet found how my specific car is equipped, as would show on the Monroney sticker. I'm guessing my car is a stripper. It's not so much that I want power folding mirrors; I'd just like to know if they're there, giving me something more to play with.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

VCDS previously Vag-Com. So good even VW and Audi techs own them. Not only that show me a scan tool that updates for free. *That's right FREE UPDATES!*
I have had one for over 10 yrs. Can Not say a bad thing about it!
Nothing more needs to be said.

Good Luck


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

bikergeek said:


> Ross-Tech VCDS is still the 800 lb gorilla here, and I've been happy with it over the ~5 years I've been using it. The downside is that it needs Windows, which can be annoying if you prefer to run Mac OS or Linux on your personal hardware. I've considered OBD Eleven, but my understanding is that its sold on a SaaS, subscription model, which is kind of a deal breaker for me.


You don't actually need a PC running a native Windows OS. I've installed and run VCDS as a virtual machine (VM) under a Linux host, and understand it can also be run as a VM under a MAC host. I've never been able to get it to run from a phone (not even a Windows Phone), but it can certainly be run from a tablet when that's more convenient. Even under native Windows, I usually run almost everything from VMs these days (even data logging as long as the host has relatively modern hardware including SSD).


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

ThatOtherMikeSmith said:


> I guess Ross-Tech VCDS is no longer the default answer for this? Ross-Tech: Home


I’ve had RossTech for several years and it is by far the best. I’ve used generic ODBC readers and RT provides both basic and comprehensive tools for a very reasonable price. I can’t say enough about it and what it does.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Where2 said:


> This was after two previous trips (1 for diagnosis and 1 for part replacement, because rarely does a dealer have the parts your car needs in stock to do service the same day).


You can blame that on TQM. starting a bit over 30 years ago, some geniuses thought it would be a good idea not to stock anything and to have "just in time" delivery on everything from the production line to parts departments. This infected every aspect of supply for every product. I thought it was a stupid idea at the time. Now almost every part has to be ordered and that's for popular products.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

LuvmyW8 said:


> I’ve had RossTech for several years and it is by far the best. I’ve used generic ODBC readers and RT provides both basic and comprehensive tools for a very reasonable price. I can’t say enough about it and what it does.


I have also had VCDS for years and agree. I think other VW-specific scanners are copies at best.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

o2bad455 said:


> You don't actually need a PC running a native Windows OS. I've installed and run VCDS as a virtual machine (VM) under a Linux host, and understand it can also be run as a VM under a MAC host. I've never been able to get it to run from a phone (not even a Windows Phone), but it can certainly be run from a tablet when that's more convenient. Even under native Windows, I usually run almost everything from VMs these days (even data logging as long as the host has relatively modern hardware including SSD).


You can run VCDS Mobile on a phone. I think you have to have a HEX-NET though.


----------



## Rickgolfs (7 mo ago)

New here 
please use abbreviations acronyms etc, at least the first time, with the whole thing, just for me so I don’t have to guess.

as too the topic I wonder which of the units being discusses can reset the system to factory spec. 
live heard you can screw up and wonder if there’s a factory reset available on the different systems out there. 

also, I’m a Mac user, iPads ect. assuming many of these things are system specific, ie windows whatever required.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> You can run VCDS Mobile on a phone. I think you have to have a HEX-NET though.


Yes, I'd read about VCDS Mobile running from a browser window on practially any device or OS (e.g., Android or iPhone), but possibly only over WiFi (per Ross-Tech's site, seemingly not USB although some smartphones may support micro USB dongle connectivity). I don't have a Ross-Tech HEX-NET interface to easily test it. I don't need to upgrade yet since my trusty HEX-COM+CAN (original owner) is still operational and does everything I need (at least with a handy FTDI RS-232 to USB converter for modern PCs with USB instead of 9-pin) and for unlimited VINs (i.e., Professional rather than Enthusiast version), but it doesn't hurt to consider a HEX-NET Pro. Actually, I guess I could try connecting my HEX-COM+CAN to a WiFi radio if the VCDS Mobile is part of the full VCDS software installer's interface firmware upgrade, but not if it's special new hardware inside only the HEX-NET interface. Does anyone know which is the case?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VCDS Mobil is just the software. The HEX-NET makes its own Wi-Fi signal.

I use mine with VCDS on a laptop or tablet and have only tried the Mobile version a few times.

I don't know if VCDS Mobile would work with a different WI-FI signal.

HEX-NET Enthusiast comes with support for 10 VINs.

You can upgrade the number of VINs:

Upgrade an Enthusiast Interface VIN Count | Ross-Tech


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Rickgolfs said:


> New here
> please use abbreviations acronyms etc, at least the first time, with the whole thing, just for me so I don’t have to guess.
> 
> as too the topic I wonder which of the units being discusses can reset the system to factory spec.
> ...


I had to look it up because I didn't think VCDS was an abbreviation.

VCDS is short for VAG-COM Diagnostic System.

Ross-Tech makes it.

VCDS | Product categories | Ross-Tech 

You can use it on a Mac running Windows with Boot Camp:

Ross-Tech: FAQ

VCDS Mobile is platform independent.

You can and should save or print your autoscans. That way if you muck up a controller, you can put it back to the way it was. You can also re-code a controller that isn't coded for your car.

There isn't a factory reset per-se because no two are exactly the same and the same controllers are used on many different vehicles and they all use different coding.

The coding changes for different options and the same vehicle might have very different coding in different markets. A car with a V8 might have different Brake coding (for the same brakes and controller) than a car with a V6. The US instruments will have Miles and Fahrenheit and gallons. The same car in Europe will have Kilometers and Celsius and liters. A British car might have Miles and Celsius and imperial gallons. A Canadian car will have Kilometers and Celsius and liters like in Europe + Daylight Running Lights.

The forum for your VAG vehicle should be able to help and may have sample controller codes.

VCDS also has helper screens to guide you if you are recoding a controller:

Ross-Tech: VCDS Tour: Recode


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

I got my Vag-com cable (now VCDS) when they first came out so have been using it for about two decades on many VWs and Audis. I got it for my my Corrado VR6 which needed a special connector because it doesn't have an OBD port. It works very well at what it does, the software support is good, but the software interface is kludgy. My Vag-com has flaws but they aren't as bad as the biggest flaw of the new VCDS. Problem 1, you have to use a Windows based computer and a wire instead of a phone and airwaves. That is not a serious problem for computer people like myself. Problem 2, being old my Vag-com uses a serial port intstead of USB so I had to buy a cheap USB to serial dongle off Amazon and figure it out. Problem 3, it only works on VW/Audi products so if you want to diagnose vehicles from other manufacturers you will have to buy another scan tool.

Flaws in today's VCDS: The biggest flaw today is you have to pay extra to do unlimited vehicles, like my Vag-com cable. The regular prices limit the number of vehicles you can use it on! I don't buy products that effectively kill themselves. And Ross-tech tries to trick you into selling them back your working unlimited cable for next to nothing! As good as the VCDS is, I wouldn't buy a crippled version and I wouldn't pay $600 for the unlimited, so I would look at the alternatives before I bought into such anti-customer games.

Another interesting flaw is my brother got a VCDS some years back for his Touareg. He did the diesel buyback and then got a newer Touareg. It turns out the newer Touareg doesn't work with the newer VCDS cable. When he visited we tried my old Vag-com cable and it worked fine.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> VCDS Mobil is just the software. The HEX-NET makes its own Wi-Fi signal.
> 
> I use mine with VCDS on a laptop or tablet and have only tried the Mobile version a few times.
> 
> ...


*EDIT: I just found on Google Play and installed the VCDS Mobile App on an Android phone. I see that there's one in the Apple Store for iPhone too. Not sure why it would need an App if browser-based and platform-independent, but I guess we'll see...*

Thanks! I might try adding a WiFi dongle to see if I can connect via wireless to the combination of that with my FTDI USB-Serial and my HEX-COM+CAN, to an actual car. But I just checked Ross-Tech's site and couldn't find any VCDS Mobile Software download. Could it be that VCDS Mobile, even if technically just software, is actually implemented as a firmware server (hence the browser-only interface) built into the HEX-NET interfaces? If so, such a VCDS Mobile test might be doomed from the get-go if it's not part of the full VCDS installer.

While browsing Ross-Tech's site, I also finally reviewed their so-called "upgrade" offers. I honestly wish I hadn't! I have to say, as an original Ross-Tech "lifetime" unimited customer, I was quite frankly shocked by the prices! I was expecting a replacement fee in the neighborhood of $50 or so to trade-in my unlimited interface when the cable eventiually fails for an equivalent interface. But now it appears that the so-called "lifetime" unlimited license didn't really mean that after all!

As far as trading in my *unlimited* HEX-COM+CAN plus significant cash more for a *limited* "enthusiast" interface, that's simply a non-starter (and quite frankly, a bit insulting on the part of Ross-Tech). I've scanned many car-enthusiast friends' cars in a single weekend at club events, usually just once ever per car, so Ross-Tech's "upgrade" (literally downgrade) offer seems outright insulting to an original "lifetime" licensee and would defeat one purpose of buying the original in the first place.

On the other hand, over $400 more plus my unlimited to trade-in for the unlimited "professional" HEX-NET version seems pretty steep as well, although in that case at least there's a slight actual "upgrade" in terms of connectivity convenience. If/when the cable portion of my HEX-COM+CAN fails, I think I'd rather repair it myself at this point than basically throw it away back to Ross-Tech. IMHO, Ross-Tech has made a huge marketing blunder by not treating original "lifetime" unlimited licensees as putatively promised. :-(


----------



## 2KMK4VR6 (Nov 27, 2021)

I tried two other scan tools before I decided to bite the bullet and purchase the Ross-Tech VCDS solution and I have not looked back. Sure it needs MS Windows and a laptop to run but it works flawlessly on my 2000 Jetta VR6 and new Audi vehicles. I'm not sure there is another tool/software out there (other than what the VW dealers use) that allow you this much access to all of your vehicle modules and functions and accurately identifies an ECL or other issue without any guesswork. Highly recommend the Ross-Tech VCDS if you own a VW/Audi vehicle and want to avoid being ripped off by dealerships and other scammers out there. Even if you don't have the tools or equipment to fix a problem at least you will know exactly what needs to be repaired before you take it to anyone.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

If you want free, you can download VCDS Lite and use it with cheap imitation "VAG-COM" interfaces. VCDS Lite has no support and doesn't do as much as the full version.

OBDeleven is cheaper initially than Full VCDS but has annual plans. 

They have a free Basic plan which lets you look at and clear faults. I don't know how it compares to VCDS Lite. 

To do anything useful, you need the Pro plan at €24.99 a year. The Ultimate plan is €119.99 a year. 

Subscription (obdeleven.com)


----------



## vwdoc1 (Jun 30, 2003)

lschw1 said:


> I got my Vag-com cable (now VCDS) when they first came out so have been using it for about two decades on many VWs and Audis. I got it for my my Corrado VR6 which needed a special connector because it doesn't have an OBD port. It works very well at what it does, the software support is good, but the software interface is kludgy. My Vag-com has flaws but they aren't as bad as the biggest flaw of the new VCDS. Problem 1, you have to use a Windows based computer and a wire instead of a phone and airwaves. That is not a serious problem for computer people like myself. Problem 2, being old my Vag-com uses a serial port intstead of USB so I had to buy a cheap USB to serial dongle off Amazon and figure it out. Problem 3, it only works on VW/Audi products so if you want to diagnose vehicles from other manufacturers you will have to buy another scan tool.
> 
> Flaws in today's VCDS: The biggest flaw today is you have to pay extra to do unlimited vehicles, like my Vag-com cable. The regular prices limit the number of vehicles you can use it on! I don't buy products that effectively kill themselves. And Ross-tech tries to trick you into selling them back your working unlimited cable for next to nothing! As good as the VCDS is, I wouldn't buy a crippled version and I wouldn't pay $600 for the unlimited, so I would look at the alternatives before I bought into such anti-customer games.
> 
> Another interesting flaw is my brother got a VCDS some years back for his Touareg. He did the diesel buyback and then got a newer Touareg. It turns out the newer Touareg doesn't work with the newer VCDS cable. When he visited we tried my old Vag-com cable and it worked fine.


Yeah I also am not too fond of the limited # of vehicles version!!! BUT I do find that the resale value of the VCDS cable in super high.
Did you try the generic OBDII to test out your cable on another non-VW/Audi vehicle pre 2006? I was able to see information on my 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee and clear engine fault codes. I have not tried this on my newest VCDS though, just on my older cables.
Strange about the newer cables not working on the Touareg.
I do have another scanner, Foxwell NT201 = cheap one, that can read live info on most vehicles including transmission fluid temperature.
My go2 scanner for VWs/Audis is my VCDS.


----------



## 04turboDUB (Sep 14, 2005)

lschw1 said:


> I got my Vag-com cable (now VCDS) when they first came out so have been using it for about two decades on many VWs and Audis. I got it for my my Corrado VR6 which needed a special connector because it doesn't have an OBD port. It works very well at what it does, the software support is good, but the software interface is kludgy. My Vag-com has flaws but they aren't as bad as the biggest flaw of the new VCDS. Problem 1, you have to use a Windows based computer and a wire instead of a phone and airwaves. That is not a serious problem for computer people like myself. Problem 2, being old my Vag-com uses a serial port intstead of USB so I had to buy a cheap USB to serial dongle off Amazon and figure it out. Problem 3, it only works on VW/Audi products so if you want to diagnose vehicles from other manufacturers you will have to buy another scan tool.
> 
> Flaws in today's VCDS: The biggest flaw today is you have to pay extra to do unlimited vehicles, like my Vag-com cable. The regular prices limit the number of vehicles you can use it on! I don't buy products that effectively kill themselves. And Ross-tech tries to trick you into selling them back your working unlimited cable for next to nothing! As good as the VCDS is, I wouldn't buy a crippled version and I wouldn't pay $600 for the unlimited, so I would look at the alternatives before I bought into such anti-customer games.
> 
> Another interesting flaw is my brother got a VCDS some years back for his Touareg. He did the diesel buyback and then got a newer Touareg. It turns out the newer Touareg doesn't work with the newer VCDS cable. When he visited we tried my old Vag-com cable and it worked fine.


I bought my vag-com back in probably 06. Prob paid $500 for it +\-. I currently own 3 vws and have had 6 in total. I have helped coworkers and used mine numerous times. With what it can do, I think it is a valid tool considering dealerships charge $100+ per scan.


----------



## VWPony (Jul 21, 2019)

I use the Bluedriver scanner. Happy with it after about 3 years. Had read some reviews on lower priced scanners ($100) range and this one topped multiple lists. You can actually leave it plugged in. It's paired with a smartphone app that's very easy to use and read. Plus it updates for free. Believe someone here was making a point about free updates, well this one does that.

Add in the fact that you can immediately use the same device (your smartphone) to then google/lookup fault codes and such is incredibly handy.

Not sure how serious it can get, but it's been helluva handy for me.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking up a fault gives you the generic OBD2 fault code meaning.

VCDS shows the fault code then gives you a plain English description for VAG vehicles.

It may or may not work on other cars (and they make no guarantee that it will), but VCDS also has a generic OBD2 function.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Rickgolfs said:


> New here
> please use abbreviations acronyms etc, at least the first time, with the whole thing, just for me so I don’t have to guess.
> 
> as too the topic I wonder which of the units being discusses can reset the system to factory spec.
> ...


I have not really used my new cable yet (needed for 2021 Golf), so not sure the new VCDS does, but the HEX-CAN I had before made a backup of the coding whenever changes were made. I did not know about this feature until looking through some log files one day. I had been copying any code that I was about to change and saving it in a running text file as was recommended. The nice thing about my running log was that I recorded the person's name, the VIN, the date, and car model.


gap


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

iamgap said:


> I have not really used my new cable yet (needed for 2021 Golf), so not sure the new VCDS does, but the HEX-CAN I had before made a backup of the coding whenever changes were made. I did not know about this feature until looking through some log files one day. I had been copying any code that I was about to change and saving it in a running text file as was recommended. The nice thing about my running log was that I recorded the person's name, the VIN, the date, and car model.
> 
> 
> gap


You mean the AutoScan.bak file of vehicles and controllers?

Every update includes a new Autoscan.txt file but you can delete that and change AutoScan.bak to AutoScan.txt.

If you mess up the Autoscan.txt file you can download the update again and fix it.

You can edit the MyAutoScan.txt file to delete cars you don't need and controllers (addresses) you don't need. Updates don't mess with that and it comes up first.

This is from VCDS Release 22.3

MyAutoscan.txt contents:

;
; This file has the same format as the main AutoScan.txt file,
; but it's intended to contain custom entries for your own car(s)
; that will be displayed before the standard models in the selection
; box on the Auto-Scan screen.
;
; Chassis Code (max 3 characters),
; Description (max 15 characters),
; Comma-separated list of addresses (max 125 addresses)
; Maximum 250 chassis types (total of both files)
;
; Example:
; 01,My Car,01,03,15
;
; Remove the semi-colon from the above line to see how it works.
; ... or add your own using that format
;


Here's the explanation from the horse's mouth in case I got something wrong:

Modify the AUTOSCAN.TXT file for fun and profit! | Ross-Tech Forums

Since you have a newer VW, you can just choose Auto-Detect (CAN only). You can still make your own MyAutoScan.txt file or modify the AutoScan.txt file to remove any vehicles you don't need.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

That's another advantage of VCDS over generic scanners.

If you don't have a diesel, you probably don't need to check if there are faults in a diesel engine ECU. A generic scanner is going to look for every controller. A cheap scanner will probably be checking to see if you have an Air Brake controller.

With VCDS you can edit out controllers (addresses) you don't need even if Ross-Tech included them for different markets or options.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

This is great info if it is for removing cars from the quantity that you can scan with VCDS.

What I was referring to, and I would have to dig out an old HDD to get file names, are files that were auto-generated by VCDS when scanning a vehicle. I may be remembering this incorrectly, but I thought I found that it auto-saved long-coding when making a change to a module's long-code.


gap



> 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said: You mean the AutoScan.bak file of vehicles and controllers?
> 
> Every update includes a new Autoscan.txt file but you can delete that and change AutoScan.bak to AutoScan.txt.
> 
> ...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

iamgap said:


> This is great info if it is for removing cars from the quantity that you can scan with VCDS.
> 
> What I was referring to, and I would have to dig out an old HDD to get file names, are files that were auto-generated by VCDS when scanning a vehicle. I may be remembering this incorrectly, but I thought I found that it auto-saved long-coding when making a change to a module's long-code.
> 
> ...


Gap,

I don't have long coding but I save each scan. I used to save them as .txt files but save them as .pdf files now. Since long coding can be up to 255 Hex characters, it could get a bit tedious and you'd have to cut and paste.

Here are a few things I found about long coding:

*"Long Coding*. This function is needed to Code some control modules in the newest cars which use CAN for diagnostics. Due to the complexity of Long Coding strings (up to 255 bytes of hexadecimal data) we've accommodated (and urge) the use of Copy & Paste in this function and usage of the Long Coding Helper.

*Long Coding Helper* is used with applications such as Niels Ezerman's excellent LCode.exe (included with the latest distribution of VCDS)*"*

Ross-Tech: VCDS Tour - Recode


Maybe this is what you are talking about:

CodingLog and AdpLog, little safety nets for you. | Ross-Tech Forums

-Eric


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Gap,
> 
> I don't have long coding but I save each scan. I used to save them as .txt files but save them as .pdf files now. Since long coding can be up to 255 Hex characters, it could get a bit tedious and you'd have to cut and paste.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the 'safety net'.

Yep, I always copied the long code, I'd never rely on writing or re-typing. Most of the things I changed were shorter 'long-codes' for changing blinks, turning off DRL (when it was headlights), raising/lowering windows and closing/opening sunroof with remote (also with rain sensor once or twice), keeping radio on until door close (vise open), and stuff like that. The most advanced I did, and it took a lot of searching the web, was coding LED tailghits that someone acquired for his Jetta.


gap


----------



## John19 (May 13, 2019)

AutoGuide said:


> Whether you just want to save a buck or love the challenge of repairing your modern day vehicle, you'll definitely want the best VW OBD2 scanner at your disposal.
> 
> Trying to decipher that orange light in the dash? Good luck if you don't have the right OBD II scanner. The best scanners, though, can do more than just tell you the code that's set that light. They can give you real-time information about the health of your vehicle. From fuel trims to oil pressure to oxygen sensor health. Some can even program your vehicle with settings that were options not enabled by the factory.
> 
> ...


well, i'd say the best is a cell phone with the number of a guy who has a ross tech cable...... but i suppose obd eleven is easy if you don't have a techie friend.
john
old school hack


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

I bought a Ross-Tech Micro-CAN cable in 2010 for our 1st Tiguan, an SE Wolfsburg. I was able to use it to program our replacement 2012, 2015 and 2018 Tiguans also.










It appears that some of the modules on our new '22 SEL R-Line have been updated, and it no longer is the right cable. I decided to buy an OBDeleven with the Pro upgrade and 200 credits. I kind of like the idea of an easy to use app to change settings, and there are ways to get free credits in the app. If you don't want to use the apps, you can still short and long code. I don't mind the small ~$25/yr subscription fee to get access to the latest updates.

If I'm not satisfied with it, I can trade in my Ross-Tech cable on a new 10 VIN one for $149.

Either way, the cost for the cables is pretty inexpensive given the functionality they offer.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

OBDeleven came in today and I've been making some changes. My wife will like this change to the instruments with the sweep needles rolling purple, I added the new R logo, increased the limit on the speedo to 200 (for fun), added the lap timer.

Just stating to make some other changes too.

For out of the gate, I like it and it's much more user friendly than a ross-Tech cable.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

CtTigSEL said:


> I bought a Ross-Tech Micro-CAN cable in 2010 for our 1st Tiguan, an SE Wolfsburg. I was able to use it to program our replacement 2012, 2015 and 2018 Tiguans also.


You bought 4 VWs in 9 years! It took me It took me 40 years to buy 5 new VWs and I still have two (92 Corrado and 2015 Sportwagen).


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

hongweia03 said:


> I also have a Volkswagen, and I have been using it for several years.


Spammer. 

Using what for several years? 

VCDS, OBDEleven, BlueDriver Pro, Autel AutoLink AL329, or ScanGauge II?


----------



## pw2buz (Jan 29, 2015)

ThatOtherMikeSmith said:


> I guess Ross-Tech VCDS is no longer the default answer for this? Ross-Tech: Home


I bought the Ross-Tech scanner when I got my 2015 GTI Mk7. A bit too complex for my needs, and at $250 more than I wished I'd spent. The Innova 5210 OBD-2 scanner (about $100) is enough for me. I also have an Innova 3145 EEC-IV Code Reader for my 1993 Ford Ranger.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

CtTigSEL said:


> I decided to buy an OBDeleven with the Pro upgrade and 200 credits. I kind of like the idea of an easy to use app to change settings, and there are ways to get free credits in the app. If you don't want to use the apps, you can still short and long code. I don't mind the small ~$25/yr subscription fee to get access to the latest updates.


The subscription fee seem to have doubled. I'm seeing €49.99 for a 12 month pro plan. The initial price is good, and I don't mind buying credits if I want/need the convenience, but $50/year is a non-starter. I may trade in my old VAGCOM cable +$149 to get a current version, or maybe just do without for now. It is good to have VCDS or OBDeleven for changing Haldex fluid, and for retracting parking brakes when doing a rear brake job, but both of these can easily be done without a scanner.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

A broken Rosstech cable can often be repaired by a competent electronics shop for much less than Rosstech's "upgrade" cost, and perhaps more importantly without any actual downgrades like VIN limitations.


----------

